# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الذوق والإحساس أدب ضائع ضائع ضائع باسم المزاح.

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

وجدت هما وغما وكدرا لا يعلمه إلا الله من بعض الناس المستفزين بصورة قاتلة .
فقلت أتسلى بأي شيئ يهدئ من ثورتي، ولا بد لنا منهم 
فقلت قال محمد بن الحنفية رضي الله عنه "ليس بحكيم من لم يعاشر بالمعروف من لم يجد من معاشرته بد حتى يجعل الله له فرجا ومخرجا "           صفة الصفوة
فبحثت فأعجبني موضوع للشيخ محمد إبراهيم الحمد حفظه الله فقلت أطرحه عليكم عسى الله أن يسليني وإياكم به من الثقلاء المستفزين .

بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم 
 إسم الموضوع 
       لغة الاستفزاز
الذوق، وسلامة المنطق، وكمال الأدب - نعمة يهبها الله لمن يشاء من عباده.وكثافة النفس، وبلادة الحس، ونبوُّ العبارة بلية وأيُّ بلية.وإن من نعم الله على العبد أن يَجْبُلَهُ على سلامة الذوق، وأدب النفس؛ فذلك عنوان سعادته في العاجل والآجل.وإن من أعظم الآفات أن يبتلى الإنسان بقلة الأدب، وسماجة الخلق.وإن من البلايا التي يبتلى بها بعض الناس أن يكون ثقيلاً على جُلاسه، وطلابه، وقرائه، وسائرِ خلطائه.وذلك من خلال استعماله لغةَ التعالي، والاستفزاز، وتَعَمُّده الإثارةَ، فتراه لا يحسن إلا هذا الطرازَ من الكلام، والكتابة.ولا يراد من ذلك ما يمارسه بعضهم من النقد الهادف، والتسديد المثمر، والإصلاح المنشود؛ فذلك مطلب ملح، وغاية مبتغاة، والقائم بذلك مشكور مأجور إن ابتغى ما عند الله.وإنما المقصود ألا يُغْفِلَ مَنْ يمارس تلك الأعمالَ جانبَ الذوق، بحيث لا يبالي بمشاعر الآخرين، ولا يأنف من مواجهتهم بما يكرهون؛ بحجة أنه يروم الإصلاح.ولا ريب أن مراعاة المشاعر مطلب اجتماعي، ومقصد شرعي؛ فالناس يحبون لِين الجانب، وبسط الوجهِ، والقلوب تُقْبل على من يتواضع لها، وتَنْفُر ممن يزدريها، ولا يُكَلِّمها إلا من عَلُ.ولا يكفي في باب النقد أو الإصلاح أن يكون في يد القائم بذلك حجة يلقيها في أي صورة شاء.بل اللائق في ذلك الشأن أن يصوغ كلامه بطريقة تكون أقرب إلى القلوب والقبول.ومن الوسائل التي لها أثر في تَأَلُّف الناس، وتهيئتهم إلى قبول الإصلاح - بسط المعروف في وجوههم، والإحسان إليهم بأي نوع من أنواع الإحسان؛ فإن مواجهتهم بالجميل، ومصافحتهم براحة كريمة، والتحدث إليهم بلغة محببة - قد يعطِّف قلوبهم نحو المتكلم أو الكاتب، ويمهد السبيل لقبول ما يَعْرِضُه من النصيحة، أو النقد.والنفوس مطبوعةٌ على مصافاة من يُلبسها نِعْمةً، ويُفيضُ عليها خيراً، ويحسن إليها ولو بالكلام اللين.ولهذا يحسن بالكاتب، والخطيب، والداعية، والإنسان عموماً أن يكون ليِّن العريكة، وممن يَأْلَفُ ويُؤْلَفُ، وألا يكون جافي الطبع، قاسي القلب، متعالياً على الناس.ويجدر به أن يترفع عن العبارات المشعرة بتعظيم النفس، كحال من يكثر من إدراج ضمير المتكلم (أنا) أو ما يقوم مقامه كأن يقول (في رأيي)، أو (حسب خبرتي)، أو (هذا ما توصلت إليه) ونحو ذلك.وأَجْدَر بالبعد عن ذلك ما كان فيه تفخيم للنفس كالإتيان بضمير الجمع، كأن يقول: (هذا رأينا) و(هذا ترجيحنا)، أو (هذا ما توصلنا إليه).ومن ذلك أن يكرر كلمة: (نَقُول) و(قلنا) ونحو ذلك من العبارات الفجة التي تنم عن نقص وغرور، خصوصاً إذا صدرت ممن ليس له مكانة.فهذا كله مجلبة لتباعد الأنفس، وتناكر الأرواح، وقلة التأثير.وبدلاً من ذلك يحسن به أن يستعمل الصيغ التي توحي بالتواضع، وعزو العلم لأصحابه، كأن يقول: (ويبدو للمتأمل كذا وكذا)، أو يقول: (ولعل الصواب أن يقال: كذا وكذا) ، أو يقول: (والأظهر، والأقرب)، ونحو ذلك من العبارات المشعرة بالتواضع، واهتضام النفس.ولا بأس باستعمال العبارات المشعرة بالتعظيم إذا صدرت من ذي المكانة والقدر خصوصاً إذا تكلم باسم المؤسسة أو الجهة التي ينتمي إليها.وكل ذلك راجع إلى ذوق الملقي أو الكاتب، وتَلَقِّي المخاطَبين أو القراء لذلك بالقبول.قال ابن المقفع: "تحفظ في مجلسك وكلامك من التطاول على الأصحاب، وطبْ نفساً عن كثيرٍ مما يعرض لك فيه صواب القول والرأي؛ مداراةً؛ لئلا يظن أصحابك أن دأبك التطاول عليهم".وقال الشيخ عبدالرحمن السعدي -رحمه الله-: "واحذر غاية الحذر من احتقار من تجالسه من جميع الطبقات، وازدرائه، أو الاستهزاء به قولاً، أو فعلاً، أو إشارةً، أو تصريحاً، أو تعريضاً؛ فإن فيه ثلاثة محاذير:أحدهما: التحريم والإثم على فاعله.الثاني: دلالته على حمق صاحبه، وسفاهة عقله، وجهله.الثالث: أنه باب من أبواب الشر، والضرر على نفسه".*ومن صور الاستفزاز* المقيتة استعمالُ لغةِ التأليب، وإلصاقُ التهم بالأبرياء، وحشرُهم في زاوية ضيقة، فذلك عنوان الظلم، والجهل.*ومن صور الاستفزاز* ما يمارسه بعض الناس ممن يفتح عليه في باب من الأبواب التي يرى أنها نافعة مجدية؛ فتراه بعد ذلك يكلف الناس شططاً؛ حيث يريد منهم أن يوافقوه، وأن يسيروا على قوله فيما ارتآه.وما ذلك الصنيع بالمحمود في كل حال؛ فالناس مواهب ومشارب، وقد يفتح على هذا ما لا يفتح على غيره والعكس؛ فجدير بمن فتح عليه في باب ألا يكلف غيره وُلُوْجَهُ خصوصاً إذا كان ذلك الباب مما تختلف فيه الأنظار.*ومن صور الاستفزاز* التي يمارسها بعض الكتاب، أو المتكلمين - كثرة اللوم والعتاب، وتحميل الناس ما لا يحتملون، فذلك مما يزيدهم بعداً ونفوراً.ولقد كان النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام- يراعي المشاعر، ويأخذ في التأديب والزجر عما لا ينبغي مأخذاً لطيفاً، حتى إنه لا يوجه الإنكار إلى الرجل الذي صدر منه الخطأ بعينه ما وجد في الموعظة العامة كفايةً من باب قوله: "ما بال أقوام". جاء في الصحيحين عن عائشة -رضي الله عنها- قالت: صنع النبي–صلى الله عليه وسلم- شيئاً فرخَّص فيه، فتنزه عنه قومٌ، فبلغ ذلك النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فخطب، فحمد الله، ثم قال: "*ما بال أقوام يتنزهون عن الشيء أصنعه؟ فوالله إني لأعلمهم بالله، وأشدهم له خشية*".وقد بوب البخاري -رحمه الله- لهذا الحديث قائلاً: "باب من لم يواجه الناس في العتاب".وشكى إليه رجلٌ رجلاً حين كان يطيل بهم صلاة الغداة، فاشتد غضبه –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ولكنه احتفظ بعادته الجميلة؛ فلم يخاطب الذي كان يطيل على التعيين، بل عمم الموعظة، وقال: "*أيها الناس إن منكم منفِّرين؛ فمن صلى بالناس فليخفف؛ فإن فيهم المريض، وذا الحاجة*".هذا هو الأصل في تعميم التوجيه، وصرف الإنكار إلى غير معين.أما إذا احتيج إلى أن يكون الإنكار على وجه التعيين فلا بأس في ذلك، وإن كان ذلك لا يسوغ من كل أحد، ولا في حق كل أحد؛ إذ لا يسوغ إلا إذا اقتضت الحكمة ذلك، وكان ممن له منزلة، ومكانة، وكلمة مطاعة.ولهذا خاطب النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- معاذاً -رضي الله عنه- على وجه التعيين.جاء في الصحيحين عن جابر بن عبدالله -رضي الله عنه- قال: "كان معاذ ابن جبل يصلي مع النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثم يرجع فيؤم قومه، فصلى ليلة مع النبي" العشاء، ثم أتى قومه، فأمَّهم، فافتتح بسورة البقرة، فانحرف رجل، فسلَّم، ثم صلى وحده، وانصرف، فقالوا له: أنافقت يا فلان؟ قال: لا، والله لآتين رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فلأخبرنه، فأتى رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال: يا رسول الله! إنَّا أصحاب نواضح نعمل بالنهار، وإن معاذاً صلى معك العشاء، ثم أتى فافتتح بسورة البقرة، فأقبل رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- على معاذ، فقال: "يا معاذ! أفتان أنت! اقرأ بكذا، واقرأ بكذا".وفي رواية: "يا معاذ! أفتان أنت -ثلاثاً- اقرأ : "والشمس وضحاها" و"سبح اسم ربك الأعلى، ونحوهما".وفي رواية: "فتان، فتان، فتان" ثلاث مرار أو قال: "فاتناً، فاتناً، فاتناً".*وبالجملة* فإن النقد البنَّاء الهادف، والسعي إلى الإصلاح في أي شأن من الشؤون - من أعظم أسباب الارتقاء بالأمم؛ فهو أشبه ما يكون بالحماية للبناء الذي يُحتاج فيه إلى أن يُتَعاور، ويُتَعاهد ما بين الفينة والأخرى، حتى يقوى، ويشتد.ولا ريب أن البناء لا يكمل حُسْنُه بجودة بنائه، وتماسك أجزائه فحسب، بل لا بد له -مع ذلك- من الطلاء الجميل الذي يُظهر رونقه.فالنقد الهادف بمثابة البناء والحماية للبناء، وحسن العرض وجماله بمنزلة الطلاء الذي يُحَسِّن صورته، ويُجَمِّلها في العيون.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

ومتعلق به موضوع طيب 
http://www.johina.net/vb/showthread.php?t=65720

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------

